# Sula blue or amour g offspring?



## flo25 (12 May 2018)

Interested in temperament and size (in comparison to dam) 
Also any comments on fertility.


----------



## fairyclare (12 May 2018)

I have got a week old Amour G foal, I am blown away by him.


----------



## annaverrall (13 May 2018)

Hi, i have the oldest Amour G off spring turned 8 in April. He's 17.1 so he really didn't get stuck In to his work till I got him at 5. He's out of a  bay 16.2 Belgian mare by Grannex with King of Diamonds in there too. I'm an amateur rider and we do bit of everything, hunt, BD, BS unaff eventing (BE too much £££) 
He's very trainable, and thrives on work. Not one for leaving in a field. 
Look on Amour G fb page for lots of pics of off spring


----------



## flo25 (13 May 2018)

Wow! Huge! 
Sounds lovely type.
Will look on page thank you


----------



## Spiderman (15 May 2018)

I would say the majority of Amour G stock are between 16 hands and 16.2, some smaller, some taller. The taller ones are generally not 'heavy, big horses' just tall.  
His fertility is excellent, earlier this season a vet asked for our fertility statistics before ordering and declared them 'very impressive'! His semen also ships well, something worth checking before committing. 

His youngstock are out there winning in all affiliated disciplines, in the main competed by amateurs. He had four youngsters qualified in eight championships at this year's BD Winter Champs and AF Champs at Hartpury. They placed top 10 in 6 of those champs including EV Amore Mia who was reserve champion Novice Gold FSM behind a horse owned and trained by Carl Hester and destined to be his next ride! There are also several out doing BE, all loving their cross country and having no trouble making the time. 

As mentioned above, Amour G's Facebook page is full of photos and videos, kept bang up to date. We also have a website if you search, I'm not allowed to link it, with full information and forms.


----------

